
Should Safety-Critical Software Be Written in C? - rayascott
https://medium.com/@PolySync/should-safety-critical-software-be-written-in-c-1b27adc76e4e
======
Nokinside
They didn't use the high-end static code analysis tools for C. This study was
done by PolySync Technologies, so they have reason to leave real competition
outside.

Run the same thing trough Astree. It can do static runtime error analysis
based on abstract interpretation.

You can't prove that a program is free of all runtime errors (that is
undecidable), but it's possible to signal all potential errors and that's what
Astree does with as little wrong singals as possible.

Of course SPARK Ada is nice and I woudl prefer it, but in practice safety is
not language dependent. It depends on the tools and methods.

